# Tropical Town Name Suggestions?



## Dogoat (Jun 20, 2014)

Let's all agree that Kenny can never decide on a town name she actually likes and will keep. Thank god I have not moved anyone important into Amani yet.

Anyways, I've been playing LoZ Wind Waker because I got a Wii U last saturday, and now I'm wanting to name my town something tropical, oceany, or sky related. I have a few names picked out from Wind Waker itself, along with some town names that were generated, or references to other games.

Skyshore
Nippon
Windfall
Sea View
Outset
Oasis
Cabana
Seavale
Skyknot
Ashfall
Skydrum
Sundye

I'm also looking for some suggestions, but I'd like to know what you think of these names as well c:


----------



## trickypitfall (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't remember, but does the Island you get from Mrs. Marie have a name?
(Ah, I've just looked it up, it's Cabana/Oasis and you have them listed! I definitely like those! You can pretend your town is what you ended up doing with the island.)


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Jun 20, 2014)

Maybe something like Port [insert word/name], or [blank]port(like Rockport or Kingsport), or Isla [insert Spanish sounding name].


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 20, 2014)

Shima which means "Island" in Japanese
or I suggest
Kanwa in Japanese which means "Relaxation"
because thats what an island is all about right?


----------



## Dogoat (Jun 20, 2014)

I felt like doing a generic fruit name but it seemed kinda bland to me. Apparently "coconut" in Swahili is nazi. So that's a no lol


----------



## Dogoat (Jun 20, 2014)

I also have Palm, Hammock and things associated with the tropics.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 20, 2014)

Steamy  Lush 

On a more serious note ..

Hibiscus
Paradise
Calathea
Dracaena
Lantana


----------



## Titi (Jun 20, 2014)

If I had a tropical themed town I'd call it Bermuda.


----------



## Chibiusa (Jun 20, 2014)

Seavale and Oasis are nice. Maybe also something like Laguna, Malibu, Tropico, etc.


----------



## Uffe (Jun 20, 2014)

Skittles.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 20, 2014)

I think the best is Seavale


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 20, 2014)

Tropicana


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 20, 2014)

Malibu is a good suggestion.


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Jun 20, 2014)

I really like Malibu as a town name haha


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 20, 2014)

Mauna Kea/Loa....
Waikiki....
Kahului....
Lihue....
Hilo?
Kona....
Lahaina....
(These are places in Hawaii, just a suggestion, I guess?)


----------



## Dogoat (Jun 20, 2014)

Some people have suggested places like Bali to me, but I find it too close to my name to like it. I've gotten a Sunsplash suggestion, sadly it's too long :c


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 20, 2014)

Town 626


----------



## BerryPop (Jun 20, 2014)

StarShine
like the galaxy in smg2
If i get a second town, i am sooo naming it that


----------



## Dogoat (Jun 20, 2014)

StarShine is too long ovo


----------



## PaperCat (Jun 20, 2014)

from your list I like:
Windfall
Sea View
Seavale

another suggestion, maybe Seaport? idk lol


----------



## Dogoat (Jun 20, 2014)

A friend suggested

Tampico, Sunburst, Sunkist, Destiny (the island where you start in KH I think), HulaHula, Skyhook, Gestalt


----------



## Kaireevee (Jun 20, 2014)

Tiki Isles


----------



## NSFW (Jun 20, 2014)

Capri

is that even a tropical name
i just got it from Italy


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jun 20, 2014)

Hmmm idk I named my tropical town Seaside.


----------



## ACNiko (Jun 20, 2014)

Ricco, as in Ricco Harbor from Super Mario Sunshine!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 20, 2014)

Oasis sounds like a good one in my opinion but maybe Sunshine?


----------



## Ettienne (Jun 20, 2014)

Just tossing these out there because I can and brainstorming is fun:

Lagoona
Seashore
Sky Bay
Cloudsea
Sea Salt


----------



## Hypno KK (Jun 21, 2014)

Kenny said:


> Let's all agree that Kenny can never decide on a town name she actually likes and will keep. Thank god I have not moved anyone important into Amani yet.
> 
> Anyways, I've been playing LoZ Wind Waker because I got a Wii U last saturday, and now I'm wanting to name my town something tropical, oceany, or sky related. I have a few names picked out from Wind Waker itself, along with some town names that were generated, or references to other games.
> 
> ...



Most of these don't strike me as very tropical.  Nippon just makes me think of Japan, plus I'm pretty sure there's a million towns with that name already. Ashfall doesn't sound tropical to me, Oasis just makes me think of a desert town. Windfall makes me think of a beach town but not a tropical one. Skydrum seems really random.

I like the suggestion of calling it (word) Isle, or (word) Port, that seems more tropical-sounding to me. (Word) bay could work too. You could look at the naming patterns of real-life locations you're getting inspiration from, to see how they tend to be named.



hellaradcaitlin said:


> Capri
> 
> is that even a tropical name
> i just got it from Italy



No, it isn't. Capri has a Mediterranean climate.


----------



## Dogoat (Jun 21, 2014)

I mean, I don't know if you read the whole post but I clearly said "tropical, oceany or sky. " as well as "randomly generated" or references to other games.

I'm considering a couple of names but I'm not 100% on a name just yet.


----------



## Hypno KK (Jun 21, 2014)

Kenny said:


> I mean, I don't know if you read the whole post but I clearly said "tropical, oceany or sky. " as well as "randomly generated" or references to other games.
> 
> I'm considering a couple of names but I'm not 100% on a name just yet.



Since you put "Tropical" in the title, I assumed that even if they were "oceany or sky" or whatever, that they'd still have to have a tropical feel to them.


----------

